# want to



## grooski (Jul 23, 2004)

I've been wanting to get a darkroom and make my own prints.  But i never really knew what to get and what to do,  and any tecniques for cool effects.  Any advice?


----------



## oriecat (Jul 31, 2004)

Hey, exactly what kind of advice are you looking for, you've got a wide range of info in the OP.


----------



## ksmattfish (Jul 31, 2004)

The hardest thing to come up with and most expensive thing in the darkroom is space.  Once you have the space for a darkroom, the rest is easy, and these days fairly cheap.


----------

